# Dudas con construccion de caja acustica



## tinchoball (Feb 15, 2014)

Hola gente del foro, quería preguntar varias cosas de las cuales no estoy seguro sobre el tema de las cajas acústicas.
El problema que surge es que un amigo tiene ,en una casa de fin de semana en un pueblo, dos baffles que con el tiempo y el uso se fueron desgastando muchísimo, y por eso me pregunto si podia hacerlas nuevamente con otro diseño. Entonces me puse a investigar y luego de leer el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/ y un post de construyasuvideorockola.com http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_spk3.php En el primer tema pedían varios datos sobre los parlantes, medios o tweters y no puedo tener muchos datos ya que me es complicado ir hasta el pueblo solamente a ver esos datos de los parlantes por eso intente hacerlos de alguna forma \'\'standard\'\' hasta que vi que en una de las paginas del post de construyasuvideorockola.com decía que se podía elegir el diseño que gustase de cajas acústicas y reproducirlas a la medida que se necesite y el diseño que mas gusto fue esta: 







Adjunto solamente la parte del woffer porque con el medio y el tweter ya tengo pensado que voy a hacer, solamente me falta aclarar esta parte.
las cajas no van a ser utilizadas para un estudio de grabación o algo por el estilo que necesite una calidad de sonido optima, solamente para reproducción de música, y aunque la calidad de sonido se le de con los parlantes, quiero mejorar el sonido mediante las cajas, lo que mas se pueda dentro de mis posibilidades por eso opte por estas cajas que no las veo difíciles de construir pero con eso vienen una que otra duda con el tema.
El material a utilizar va a ser aglomerado negro de 1,8 cm, es simplemente un aglomerado con una lamina negra arriba que le da una terminación estética muy buena a mi gusto, pero al ponerse esa madera como desfogue no causara ningún tipo de \'\'mal rebote de sonido\'\' por el cual tenga que cambiar el tipo de madera?
La forma del desfogue puede producir un sonido \'\'doble\'\' por la diferencia de distancia recorrida por el cono en la parte delantera y trasera ? 
si pueden aclarar estas 2 dudas se los agradecería demasiado. Desde ya muchas gracias ...


----------



## morta (Feb 15, 2014)

tincho, en la pagina de rockola dicen muchas cosas, de ahi a que sean ciertas o no es otra cosa, creeria que hacer un diseño stanard sin saber que volumen deberia tener y que quede bien, es como sacarte el quini 6 dos veces seguidas. Mi consejo seria que por lo menos midas los bafles originales a ver que volumen tienen ya que supongo son los de fabrica, ya que vas a gastar tiempo y dinero en hacer cajas nuevas lo ideal es que sirvan para que se escuche mejor o en el peor de los casos igual que antes.


----------



## tinchoball (Feb 15, 2014)

Muchas gracias por responder,por lo que entiendo yo me recomendas medir los baffles que tiene ahora y reproducirlos nuevamente verdad ? Yo tengo las medidas de los baffles las adjunto si queres, tienen un diseño simple solamente se pone un agujero de desfogue para el medio, tweter , y woffer y me parece poco


----------



## Fitap (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola tincho, si vas a usar aglomerado enchapado, como pensas que te quederan las uniones ?  vas a pegar las paredes solamente, no vas a poner tornillos porque sino romperias el enchapado y te quedan las cabezas de los tornillos a la vista.

Esoy haciendome unas cajas de 3 vias, siguiendo los consejos de este foro y leyendo otros foros mas, y lo que si he visto que nadie hace nada sin simular y medir, medir y simular, volver a simular y medir.

Y como dice morta, fijate que hizo el fabricante, hacele la ingenieria inversa.


----------



## detrakx (Feb 17, 2014)

Unas cajas bien realizadas, deberian tener una estructura de listones encolados y atornillados. Asi lo hice siempre y los resultados fueron optimos. Tambien vi en este foro como se armaban cajas bien confeccionadas evitando los listones, pero a mi parecer es un trabajo mas complejo.
Tanto el aglomerado, el MDF, y el fenolico son muy buenos materiales para armar cajas acusticas.
Cada uno con sus carcacteristicas y prestaciones. Mientras mas gruesos mejor es el comportamiento frente al cortociuito acustico. 

Tincho del vamos te cuento que esa caja tipo TL que adjuntas tiene una afinacion complicada. Y requiere cierta asistencia para obtener resultados optimos.

Saludos.


----------



## tinchoball (Feb 17, 2014)

gracias por responder, la verdad ni me puse a pensar en lo estetico todavia, quiero pensar en el diseño mas que nada. 
El problema de simular, es que no tengo datos de que simular, no tengo casi nada de datos de los parlantes e irlos a ver me costaria demaciado.
Me parece que tengo que optar por cajas un poco mas simples para asegurarme que pueden funcionar sin mucha asistencia de instrumentos


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 17, 2014)

En principio , si no podes/queres medir ... HACELAS IGUALES A LAS ORIGINALES , que mas o menos las habran pensado!
Lo importante es el volumen y el tubo de sintonia. A ciegas NO VAS A LOGRAR NADA.
Ponele todos los adornos que quieras despues pero respetá lo basico .


----------

